# ERA test - anyone does this? Where? Cost? Results?



## IloveWesties

I've just had my 6th failed cycle and considering doing the ERA test to check implantation window. I'd appreciate hearing from anyone who has done this - where did you have it done? How much did it cost? Did it show you were receptive first time? Thanks in advance x


----------



## stars72

Hi

I did this test and was found to have a displaced window of implantation.It was recommended I take an extra day of pessaries before transfer so 6 days instead of 5 but unfortunately I waS down to my last untested embryo (pgd) which was also rotten quality so I got a bfn which wasnt unexpected to tell you the truth.I would love to try again with a good quality tested blast to see if that was truly the problem but none left now!Its got to be worth trying if you have had a few failed transfers -its something to cross off if nothing else!Not a mega positive story I know but if its the thing that changes  your story and you 

can afford it , its worth a go!

All the best x


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi stars, thanks for your post. Where did you do the test? How much did it cost? Thanks x


----------



## Flipsy

I had it at the Lister a few years ago. Can't remember how much it was.

I think there's someone on the Lister thread doing it at the moment.


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi Flipsy was that before you had your twins? Would be interested to know more xx


----------



## apples2014

Hi I love westies (great name) 
I had era this Summer at Gennet in prague it was around £500. I believe that the clinic that invented the ERA biopsy in Valencia, Spain has the patent on it so where ever you get the test done they send your biopsy to Spain the results came back in around 2.5 weeks for me. 
I believe the Lister in London do it too. 

I had, had 5 transfers (although only moved onto donor this Spring so some tries were low chances for us) and never a positive. This summer I did era in July and Quenby biopsy in Coventry in August. In September I had my first ever Bfp although it was a chemical but I think the ERA and Quenby helped with this tiny progress. It turned out I was pre receptive after having the ERA and the solution was to take prog pessaries 12 earlier than had been told to before. 

The procedure itself is fine! It's kinda of ouch ouch ouch but it's over so fast by the time you think oh wow this is uncomfy it's over! I popped a paracemol first and was absolutely fine afterwards. 

There was a documentary with the girl from the one show (was about infertility but then she was pregnant in no time by the end of the show so was a bit of a weird documentary, but she actually goes to the clinic in Valancia in the documentry so maybe take a look at that). 

I am in another two week now ( lucky number 7 please) and I don't know if it's worked this time either grrrr! But I am really happy I did the ERA as it was good to know was pre receptive. 

Wishing you all the best and hope my waffle about ERA helps in any way! 

Take care 
Apples xx


----------



## Flipsy

It was pre babies so a while ago. Basically you have scans as though you were cycling & cyclogest if natural cycle. They then do a biopsy around the time they think implantation should take place if I remember rightly.

The Lister definitely do it & it's £1195 including scans


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks Flipsy. CRGW do it for £795 but I was wondering whether it may be cheaper to do it direct with the clinic in Spain if I could get cheap flights. Will look in to it x

Thanks apples and good luck for this cycle. I'll keep my FX for you x


----------



## Flipsy

Would you fly there & back in a day. I remember having scans etc so was similar to when I did a natural cycle


----------



## Teeinparis

Ilovewesties - we were on the same Lister thread awhile ago.  I am so sorry to hear things haven't happened for you yet.  I know you said you have done 6 cycles is that just fresh or with Frozen too?  In my humble opinion I think there are only 1-2 good embryos per each fresh cycle.  If you do one at a time then you may get more than one baby from 1 cycle but ....  if you did fresh cycles with FET then I wouldn't necessary count that in your stats.  So NICE says on average 3 fresh cycles - which mean people have more for us it was 5 Fresh.  I had a pregnancy in my 3rd and live birth in my 5th and one FET which was a resounding failure.  Are you sure you just are still playing out the stats and the 1-2 viable embryos are the ones you have FET?  I know you want to test everything but you found some immune issues so odds are now you know about those your baby is in your Frozen cycle no?  

IVF is cruel but I do think it is in someways just an odds game.  

I would also suggest Eat yourself pregnant by Zita West.  

As above - one of the Lister ladies is doing an ERA.  Dr Ledee in Paris does them.  

Stay strong I know you will get there!


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi Tee I understand what you're saying about fresh vs. FET cycles but the fact remains that we've still transferred ten top quality blastocysts within the six cycles (three fresh, three frozen) and no pregnancy / baby as a result. Despite all the tests we've done, we're still in the "unexplained" camp. We haven't found any major immunes issues and I've had immunes protocol emphirically from second cycle onwards anyway so I don't think it can be that. Thanks for your reccomendation on the book - I'll take a look. I've started a five day detox today - on fruit/veg juice and had a colonic as I felt I wanted to clear out all the toxins out from all the medication I've been on. Just going to concentrate on getting myself fitter, healthier and happier ready to attack 2017! Thanks again for your post. I hope you're doing OK xx


----------



## Teeinparis

Hey, 

Ya - I am doing fine.  I think the one thing that did help me is mayan massage.  I know a bit airy fairy but I genuinely think it made a difference for the cycle with DD.  

Does Serum do the ERA test?

Have you done PGS?

T


----------



## Flipsy

I had Maya massage as well with my positive cycle & loved it


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi Tee - I could write a very long list of all the alternative treatments that I've tried alongside treatment cycles - Mayan massage, acupuncture, fertility reflexology, hypnotherapy, reiki and even fertility astrology to name the ones that pop in to my head immediately!

No, we haven't done PGS. I researched it at length and we weighed up doing a cycle at OFU and doing PGS vs. Serum and decided to go with Serum for a number of reasons. Prof Brosens (works alongside Prof Quenby) and Dr O'Leary at CRGW both gave me quite a few negatives about PGS so it put me off spending the money in it.

I have my follow-up with P on Weds so will see what she says then. I wouldn't bother doing ERA at Serum even if they did it, and I'm not sure they do, as it would involve going over to Greece again. If I do decide to do it then I'll either go to CRGW or directly to the only clinic who processes the test in Spain. We'll see...

Thanks xx


----------



## stars72

Sorry I am late in my reply, I had mine done in Barcelona and I think it was around €500.I am really interested to know anyone elses experience of finding out about the displaced window for implantation as I dont have any ebryos left to try with and I am really struggling with the thought of another cycle in every way at the moment.It seems such a small thing to make such a huge difference doesnt it?


----------



## SMFoxing

I've had the ERA test done with create ... it was £1200. The first time there was too much sample so we couldn't get the analysis done. The second time we've been told we are pre-receptive and we need to try again at day 6. I was wondering for those that have had the era test whether they had had a second biopsy taken and whether this confirmed the results? 
I'm slightly concerned we are going to have to keep doing this until they find the right day! 

Thanks S x


----------

